# 15 Gallon Tank Mates?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Guys!
I have finally decided what I am doing with my 3 Male Betta Fish :-D Currently Dragonfly, and Firefly are in a 15 gallon divided tank, and Maize is in a 1.5-2 gallon Critter Keeper. I HATE having a divided tank and Maize's is just too small! My original plan was to get 3 new, 5 gallon tanks, plant them and then move everyone into them once they are cycled.

New plan! Get 2, 5 gallon tanks and keep the 15 gallon undivided for one of the males. I am thinking of giving Dragonfly the 15 gallon because he is a tail biter, and am hoping with enough space and having it heavily planted he will be happier! :-D

For substrate I am using aquarium gravel. For the plants I am thinking of these (if I can find them all):
Cambomba
Hornwort
Java Fern
Anubias
Süsswassertang
Moneywort

What other fish, or shrimp, or anything :shock: can I add with Dragonfly in the 15 gallon? :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on Dragonfly. I raised Spartan with fish so he learned to tolerate. Maine couldn't be with anyone. Jekyll didn't care if there was something else in the tank or not. Sasuke killed everything. :lol:

If you go with shrimp, add java fern and moss to the bottom. It'll give them cover  They'll live longer as they are seen as food to bettas :lol: Because he tail bites it may not be good to introduce the stress of other fish. Snails and shrimp are fine.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You could pick one schooling fish and just do one massive school of them. Like maybe cherry barbs with 10 of them or like 11-13 neons.

If he doesn't accept the fish you could reintroduce him or try one of your other males.


----------



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

I got about 8 tetras in my 10 gallon, and they are just fine. Some of them have been known to fin nip, but mine don't at least. You can put a snail or a frog in their... Just make sure you put the betta in last.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! :-D
Dragonfly is very docile, I've only EVER seen him flare once. He is a very mellow guy. Thats why I think he would do alright with tank mates  I will definitely try some shrimp first, see how he is with that. I wouldn't mind some cory catfish, would they be okay with a few shrimp and a Betta? :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd say so...three minimal. pygmy cories are good too! 15 I believe IMO is the absolute minimum for some cories.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hopefully Dragonfly is good with his tank mates, when I get them haha :-D

If not I have 2 other boys I can test with tank mates. I am sure one is bound to get along! :-?

Unfortunately planted tanks are going to have to wait a bit more... money is always a killer :-( But eventually! One at a time, they will be done


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, even having the moss and fern for the shrimp (which float along until they catch onto something they'll root to) is great  Low cost, low care, and hardy.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

TipBetta said:


> I got about 8 tetras in my 10 gallon, and they are just fine. Some of them have been known to fin nip, but mine don't at least. You can put a snail or a frog in their... Just make sure you put the betta in last.


The reason why your neons are fine and most on here have nippy neons are because you have them in a nice small school, others keep them at the bare minimum so they can have so many fish. I find them on the same level as people who keep bettas in "cups". Why would any want to live at the bare minimum to live?

What is your substrate? Cories shouldn't be kept on gravel as it is natural for them to dig for food and play in it. It is also more fun to watch them in gravel. Gravel as well can damage their barbels causing infection.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I have large gravel as substrate! So no Cories for me :-(

I think I am going to go with a Betta fish (no idea who, or a new one haha) and a group of schooling fish! And maybe a snail or something :-D


----------

